# [A] <Sempa Fidelis>  ICC: 11/12 25erHC | 12/12 10er HC sucht für Cataclysm



## Asashio (27. Oktober 2010)

Sempa Fidelis ist eine raidorientierte Gilde auf dem PvE Server Ulduar. Während WotLk lag unser Hauptaugenmerk auf dem raiden von 25er Schlachtzuginstanzen im Endbereich des Spielinhalts. Da Sempa Fidelis erst im März 2010 gegründet wurde, war dieser Spielinhalt auf die Eiskronenzitadelle und auf das Rubinsanktum begrenzt. In beiden Instanzen haben wir uns eine respektable Platzierung auf unserem Server erspielt und haben bei so manchem Boss um den Fraktions Firstkill, beim Lichkönig HC und Halion HC sogar um den Server Firstkill gekämpft. Die letzten beiden Kämpfe ins auf unserem Server noch nicht entschieden!

Sempa Fidelis wurde, wie erwähnt, im März 2010 gegründet. Anfangs haben dort viele Spieler aus der sich auflösenden Raidgilde Cry Later den ersten Stamm gebildet, einige ehemalige KoI'ler haben den Raid verstärkt und neue Spieler &#8211; auch &#8222;Cross Realm Joiner" haben eine der mitgliederstärksten Gilden auf dem Server gebildet. Spieler, die nicht zu unserer Philosophie passen sind entweder von allein gegangen oder wurden gebeten, die Gemeinschaft wieder zu verlassen. Mittlerweile haben wir uns so auf eine gesunde Größe konsolidiert, die jedem Raidmember einen festen Platz in der 25er Gruppe garantiert. Vervollständigt wird unser Engagement von 3 10er Gruppen, die wichtige Erfahrungen für den 25er Kontent sammeln.

Raidstatus:
Onyia: 10/25 clear
Naxx: 10/25 clear
Malygos: 10/25 clear
Sartharion: 10/25 clear mit 3 Adds
Ulduar 10er 14/14 mit allen Erfolgen
Ulduar 25er 13/14
PdK 10/25 clear
PdoK 10 clear
PdoK 25 4/5
Icc10: 12/12 mit Drake
Icc25: 12/12
Icc10 hc: 12/12
Icc25 hc: 11/12

*Cataclysm*

Mit der kommenden Erweiterung werden wir unseren Erfolg fortschreiben. Ob wir uns in Cataclysm auch weiterhin auf den 25er Inhalt konzentrieren werden die ersten Erfahrungen zeigen, geplant ist es jedenfalls. Nach dem raschen Erreichen des neuen Levelcaps werden wir dann ab Januar 2011 an drei Abenden pro Woche unsere geplanten Raids durchführen. In WotLk waren unsere Raidzeiten jeden

Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Sonntag jeweils von 20:30 bis 23:30.

Diese Termine werden wir voraussichtlich beibehalten, an den Uhrzeiten wird sich aber nichts ändern.

Twinkraids, Funraids, Farmraids und Erfolgsraids finden jetzt und zukünftig regelmäßig statt.

Motto:

Semper Fidelis bedeutet &#8222;immer Treu" und ist das Motto des United States Marine Corps. Auch wenn wir uns abgewandelt schreiben, unser Motto ist das selbe. Wir suchen ausdrücklich loyale, integrationsfähige Spieler, die ihre Klasse beherrschen und lieben und die wissen, wann sie sich in die Gruppe zu fügen haben und wann sie daraus hervortreten müssen. Wir stehen loyal und verlässlich füreinander ein und verhalten uns innerhalb und vor allem auch außerhalb der Gilde so. Wer diese Eigenschaften nicht hat, sollte sich besser erst gar nicht für uns interessieren, er wird ohnehin nicht alt in der Gilde, wenn er sich bei der Bewerbung verstellt. Wer diese Eigenschaften hat, sich mit unserer Philosophie identifizieren kann und darüber hinaus geistig erwachsen, zuverlässig und auf der Suche nach einer langfristigen Erfolgsgeschichte ist, der wird bei Sempa Fidelis eine Gemeinschaft aus gleichgesinnten, freundlichen und humorvollen Mitstreitern finden.

Wir bieten:

aktiven, engagierten Gildenrat
erfahrene, kompetente Raidleitung
erfahrene, disziplinierte Raidgruppe
Support durch alle raidrelevanten Berufe
faires, transparentes Lootsystem
sicheren, festen Stammplatz im Raid für Raidmember
TS3, HP, Raidplaner und halt alles was in Game und extern dazugehört
Unterstützung in spielerischen Fragen und Austausch in Klassenfragen
Weieterentwicklung im jeweiligen Endbereich des Spiels
Spaß und Freude am Raiden, Durchhaltevermögen - auch bei wipes



Unser Recruitment ist wegen Weltuntergang geschlossen.

Informationen auf www.sempa-fidelis.de


----------



## Asashio (29. Oktober 2010)

Stay tuned.


----------



## Asashio (2. November 2010)

Still searching:

1 DK 	(Schaden)
1Priest 	(Schatten)
1 Druiden 	(Wiederherstellung)
1 Schamane (Wiederherstellung)
1 Krieger 	(Schaden)

für unsere Raidgruppe LK heroisch im 25er.


----------



## Asashio (8. November 2010)

Wenn ihr Fragen zu Sempa Fidelis oder dem Server Ulduar habt, könnt ihr diese hier los werden. Wir laden auch gern zu einem informativen TS Gespräch ein.

Asashio


----------



## Asashio (16. November 2010)

Update: Seit 15.11.2010 12/12 im 10er HC. Lichking down als Allyfirst uf Ulduar.

Jetzt kämpfen wir um der Serverfirst im 25er HC. Schließt euch an und kämpft mit, wenn ihr die im Eingangsposting beschriebenen Eigenschaften habt.

Asashio


----------



## Hons (17. November 2010)

/Push nach oben - folgende Veränderungen:

Gesuchte Klassen:
- Ein Druide (Wiederherstellung),
- Ein Priester (Schatten)
- Ein Schamane (Wiederherstellung)


----------



## Asashio (24. November 2010)

Klassensuche aktualisiert.

Suchen derzeit:
*Druiden *(Wiederherstellung)
*Krieger *(Waffen oder Furor)
*Schamanen *(alle Skillungen)


----------



## Adoniel (25. November 2010)

/push sehr gute Gilde-)
Nebenbei Fraktion First LK Hero 10


----------



## Asashio (29. November 2010)

Update Klassensuche:

*Druide *(Katze)
*Schamanen *(alle Skillungen)
*Krieger *(Waffen oder Furor)
*Todesritter *(Unheilig)


----------



## Asashio (6. Dezember 2010)

Update:

Unser Recruitment ist vorläufig geschlossen. Schaut aber bei Interesse regelmäßig auf unserer Homepage vorbei.

Sempa Fidelis wünscht allen Buffies viel Spaß und Erfolg in der neuen Erweiterung und chilliges leveln. Wir sehen uns in Azeroth!


----------

